# Glowplug light comes back on



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

I posted this first in another thread but unfortunately got no takers ... 

Our 2003 2.8jtd has been stored over winter. Started it the other morning, and the 'glow plug' light came on as normal and went out as normal after a few seconds, with the engine firing up first time. 

Then the glow plug light came back on and stayed on. I turned off and repeated the procedure. Again the light came on after firing up for a few seconds, then went off. Tried again and this time it stayed off after firing up. 

Is this an early sign of something electrical going wrong does anyone know? 

Cheers 

Harry


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

It could be a glitch the first time you switched it on. Take it for a spin and then try it again. Have known this to happen before, don't think it is anything to worry about unless the glowplug light stays on permanently


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

If this happens again find and take out the fuse for the glowplug circuit as you dont want those staying on, sounds like you had a sticky relay.
Chris


----------



## Dougle (May 18, 2006)

Hi Harry,

I went to collect my elderly Hymer [Fiat Ducato 2.5TD] from storage last weekend. I have never seen the glow plug symbol on my dash previously [although I think it appears for a nanosecond before ignition] and when I fired it up, the glow plug symbol came on and flashed repeatedly, much to my concern. However, I built the revs up and it went out. I turned the engine off, waited a short while then tried again........no light. So I am assuming that it was due to being out in all the extreme conditions of the last few months. I collected it again this weekend and no problems at all. Hopefully your's is something similar.

Regards,

Dave


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

On some diesels if the incoming air is below a certain temp the preheats will come back on untill the engine warms,
this is normal

Loddy


----------



## 2Dreamers (Jun 11, 2006)

Hi,

Had this problem on our car - turned out to be a failed glowplug heater. Not a huge expensive job but will need to be fixed.

Hope this helps

Ed & Julie


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Thanks for all your comments - will be bringing her out for a canter shortly and will watch for the light.

Cheers

Harry


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Like the OP I have a 2.8jtd

My glow-plug light flashes after starting for about 10-15 secs and then goes out. After a re-start, when engine is up to operating temp it flashes for 5-10 secs.

Following Loddy's explanation this might be normal because of the intake air temp.

But other posts mentioned the light 'on' not 'flashing'.

Is there a difference between 'on and 'flashing' as to what the warning/caution is saying?

Geoff


----------

